# JUST RUDE!!



## MedicPrincess (Jul 23, 2005)

We just transfered a 7 year old to the childrens hospital a ways down the road.  He got in the way of his grandpa's golf swing and took a 9 iron to the head.  DX: depressed skull fracture.

As they were loading the boy into the ambulance, one of our nurses was explaining to the grandpa how to get to where they were taking the boy.   In the middle of her talking, his cell phone rings.  With words still coming out of her mouth, and his grandson on a cot behind him, he picks up the phone, ANSWERS IT and walks away from the nurse holding his hand up for her wait a minute.

Now maybe it's because I am sick and a little less able to tolerate rude people, but that just frosted my butt!!   :angry:  :angry:  :angry: 

I have had people answer their phones when I am trying to do their paperwork and it has never bugged me as much as that guy just now. 

You'd think he would be a little more concerned about the grandkid he just whacked in the head and cracked his skull, then answering the damn phone!!

UGH!!!

Ok....back to lunch and trying to keep it down.  :angry:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 23, 2005)

That's when you use illness as an excuse for madness, grab the phone and stomp on it.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 23, 2005)

Unless of course it was the childs mother, etc. Then you'd have some explaining to do, but other wise... Get on the soap box and do sum'thin' bout' it!


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 23, 2005)

Well goes to show how much he cares about about the kid. People like that just make me angry.


Whkr... I LOVE that soap box guy.


----------



## Jon (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah..... My favroite one of those was the patient I had at an MVC with my fire co.... The current chief (Deputy at the time, complete A**hole) did the best thing I've ever see him do, yanking a pt's cellphone away so that I could get a refusal.

I've seen so many people yapping away on phones in the ED and onscene... It really irks me, too.... 

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jul 23 2005, 05:18 PM
> * Well goes to show how much he cares about about the kid. People like that just make me angry.
> 
> 
> Whkr... I LOVE that soap box guy. *


 right click him, properties, save his .gif code to your "notes" in your profile... if ya want to use him that is.


----------



## vtemti (Jul 23, 2005)

This is one of my downfalls. I can't stand putting up with people like this. 

I'll stop here before I get off on a tangent. :angry:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 23, 2005)

Your going to be come a hyperbolic tangent?


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jul 23 2005, 07:12 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jul 23 2005, 07:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Wingnut_@Jul 23 2005, 05:18 PM
> * Well goes to show how much he cares about about the kid. People like that just make me angry.
> 
> 
> Whkr... I LOVE that soap box guy. *


right click him, properties, save his .gif code to your "notes" in your profile... if ya want to use him that is. [/b][/quote]
 Got him, thanks.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Jul 23 2005, 11:21 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Jul 23 2005, 11:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got him, thanks. [/b][/quote]
 yw


----------



## Ian (Jul 24, 2005)

Dang, that's crazy! Reminds me of what happened to a friend of mine, his father was an abusive jerk, one night he beat my friend up pretty bad, and during talking with the cops, they were trying to place him under arrest, and he decided to call the state troopers to arrest the cops trying to arrest him! So what did the police officers do? After the man took a quick swing trying to push the cops out of his area, the officer pulled out a can of "sticky" OC spray, and covered the guy in it. Jerk deserved it! I hate people who are rude like that, ontop of what he did to my friend. Turned out good though, finally his mom learned her lesson and got away from the jerk!


----------



## Summit (Jul 24, 2005)

I'd guess it was a family member


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 24, 2005)

i'd have to give the guy the benefit og the doubt and go with it was like the kids mom or something.

nice to see the rest fo you folks are that quick to lynch a guy without some rather important facts.

i agree, if the call was a bout a transmission or when the cable guy can come he needed a talking too. but maybe it was rather important and RELEVANT!!!!!


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 24, 2005)

As a mother, nothing, NOTHING is more important than the chilld's wellbeing. If my grandfather was out with one of my kids and that happened, I would be extremely upset that he talked to me while any of the providers taking care of my child were trying to talk to him.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ian_@Jul 23 2005, 11:47 PM
> * Dang, that's crazy! Reminds me of what happened to a friend of mine, his father was an abusive jerk, one night he beat my friend up pretty bad, and during talking with the cops, they were trying to place him under arrest, and he decided to call the state troopers to arrest the cops trying to arrest him! So what did the police officers do? After the man took a quick swing trying to push the cops out of his area, the officer pulled out a can of "sticky" OC spray, and covered the guy in it. Jerk deserved it! I hate people who are rude like that, ontop of what he did to my friend. Turned out good though, finally his mom learned her lesson and got away from the jerk! *


 I'd rather have the cops just shoot people, we can treat that. But that defense spray doesn't always go where you want it to. And there really isn't a perfect treatment for that.

If ya shoot em, they won't do it again.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 24 2005, 02:09 PM
> *
> If ya shoot em, they won't do it again.   *


 Like the guy in London, that jumped the turnstile at the "tube" while the police were chasing him.

They shot him 5 times.  

OOPS..he wasn't the terrorist after all


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 24, 2005)

Well, he didn't get a free ride, did he?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 24, 2005)

No...no he didnt.

I am not saying anything bad about it.  Heck, if the cops here could shoot first and ask questions later, this just might be a safer country with less crime.

But NOOOO...those pesky lawyers with all their whining about how its not right to shoot people and hitting all those cities with lawsuits makes it hard to justify shooting someone.

Heck, they gave our deputies tazers.  A couple people, coinsidentaly die after they are tazed and now the freakin ACLU is saying how cops shouldn't use tazers because they hurt people.  Well maybe if people weren't out doing drugs, stealing, robbing, murdering, driving drunk, speeding, resisting arrest, beating up firefighters, shooting at cops and all the other reasons they have for tazing them then our officers wouldn't have to hit them with the "cruel and unusual instrument called a tazer"

GOD!! Now I am on my soapbox, and I don't have that little icon dude you had.
DAMMIT!!

Ok..I am going to go now.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 24, 2005)

I wasn't being serious, BTW...

I was being sarcastic.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 24, 2005)

I figured you were.  I am just grouchy.

Sorry.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Jul 24 2005, 07:50 PM
> * I figured you were.  I am just grouchy.
> 
> Sorry. *


 No need 2 b sorry


----------



## AJemt (Aug 6, 2005)

i *loved* the people walking past me the day i was working a ballgame at the local stadium - 4th of July - hats on yapping on the cell phone DURING THE MIDDLE OF THE NATIONAL ANTHEM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJemt_@Aug 6 2005, 12:31 PM
> * i *loved* the people walking past me the day i was working a ballgame at the local stadium - 4th of July - hats on yapping on the cell phone DURING THE MIDDLE OF THE NATIONAL ANTHEM!!!!!!!!!! *


 Should have tripped them.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Aug 8, 2005)

I had a pt with a pain scale of 10/10 and right in the middle of telling me how bad her pain is her phone rings, she stops crying to answer, starts crying as soon as she hung up to finish her sad little plea for drugs.


----------



## Jon (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 8, 2005)

That kind of patient, you need to attempt more than five times to get an IV. Even if it's a perfect stick, withdraw the cath and do it over and over.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Aug 8 2005, 08:09 PM
> * That kind of patient, you need to attempt more than five times to get an IV. Even if it's a perfect stick, withdraw the cath and do it over and over. *


 With a 14ga in the wrist... :unsure:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Aug 9 2005, 02:36 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Aug 9 2005, 02:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Aug 8 2005, 08:09 PM
> * That kind of patient, you need to attempt more than five times to get an IV. Even if it's a perfect stick, withdraw the cath and do it over and over. *


With a 14ga in the wrist... :unsure: [/b][/quote]
 Take a shot at the femoral artery! Like they do on Trauma Life in the ER, fish around for the vein, poke in different directions, if the patient isn't screaming, your not doing it -wrong-.


----------



## Jon (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Aug 9 2005, 12:57 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Aug 9 2005, 12:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a shot at the femoral artery! Like they do on Trauma Life in the ER, fish around for the vein, poke in different directions, if the patient isn't screaming, your not doing it -wrong-.   [/b][/quote]
 nice!!!

At the trauma center I did student time at, they do fem sticks for blood in the trauma bay if they can't get a line..


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Aug 9 2005, 05:45 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Aug 9 2005, 05:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!

At the trauma center I did student time at, they do fem sticks for blood in the trauma bay if they can't get a line.. [/b][/quote]
 They just tell you that, really they are torturing the patient. lightly lubed foley, ripping apart tissues, liquid sandpaper for the dre, superglue on the NG tube.

They just want to screw with their mind.


----------

